# Hi, new today. I have a John Deere 1010, 1962 and a Case 580C, 1979.



## James Olson (Apr 25, 2018)

Hi, new today. I have a 1010 John Deere, 1962 and a Case 580C. Just rebuilt the shuttle shifter on the Case.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum James, Glad you stopped in to introduce yourself. Have you had these tractors long, or are you just getting started with them? Wouldn't mind see a few photos of these units. I have an old case, a '57 320.
If you get a chance, hop over to our tractor registry https://www.tractorforum.com/tractor-registry/, and add your tractors there and give us a little of your history with them. makes it a little more interesting to the members that like checking out tractors!


----------

